

IPads Are Everywhere - wickedchap
http://wickedchap.com/post/65127333930/ipads-are-everywhere

======
hellrich
1, iPad 1 doesn't have a camera

2, iPads are quite common in Germany

~~~
wickedchap
My apologies on the first one, it just looked like iPhone 3 (the ugly, round
backside) and assumed it was. I'm no iPad specialist.

Not at all common in Estonia, Latvia or Finland.

